# Solved: VLC Runtime problem



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I installed VLC to my computer. I used to use it before I had to do a complete restoration to factory settings, with no problems. This time, I keep getting the following error message:

_"This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information."_​
If I click on a video on my HD, it will go ahead and play in VLC, with no problems, as long as I don't close the error message.

I have fully uninstalled it and rebooted then downloaded from another site, just in case it was a bad download, but have the same results.

At the VLC forum, there seems to be several people with this problem, but no real fixes that I can find.

Thanks for any advice.
Peg


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

VLC has a strange behavior...

The first thing to do is to reset the VLC preferences in the preferences dialog of the application and restart VLC. If VLC doesn't even start anymore, delete VLC's configuration file Then restart VLC. If it does not get any better, read the HELP "FAQ" menu in VLC (see the previous question to know about its location).


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78396


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4839644_fix-pc-runtime-errors.html


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

johnebadbak said:


> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78396


Thank you for the help. I took the advice of some other posts on this page and installed VLC 1.0.5 and it worked perfectly. Will mark this one solved.

Again, Thank You
Peg


----------

